# Ok, so a 'stay' in agility isn't EXACTLY like in obedience...



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Course I don't do obedience so could be wrong... :wild:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not sure if these dogs actually like agility or not. 

Nice to see they are so enthusiastic about it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Course a GSD wouldn't have behaved like those dogs. NO WAY!!!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

That was HILARIOUS! I laughed so hard I have tears in my eyes.

The dog at :40....omg...how funny was that?

I know zilch about agility, so exactly why were they pushing them down like that? I assume they have to be flat to the ground to start?


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Haha that was great!! I used to tell Amadeus "no cheating" when he would lay down. he would sort of hover a couple inches off the ground...


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LMAo nope Jen a GSD would NEVER cheat. (maybe I should take a video of Jinx in class shes the biggest cheater ever)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDGunner said:


> I know zilch about agility, so exactly why were they pushing them down like that? I assume they have to be flat to the ground to start?


It's good to have a solid start line stay so you can lead out a bit rather than to start running at the same time as the dog - not something you want to do with a really fast dog! You can do the stay in a stand, a sit, or a down, that guy was just pushing the dog back into a down when the butt kept popping up.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

But why can't the butt be up? Is it against the rules?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GSDGunner said:


> But why can't the butt be up? Is it against the rules?


The position doesn't matter, we just want the dog to be NOT moving forward to the 1st jump so we can leave them to get into our position to set the line of the first set of jumps. 

Now what our beloved nutjob dogs want to do, is, well......... they want to 



GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

So for those that do NOT have a rock solid 'stay' with a crazy dog, we put them as far BACK as we can so we can hopefully get into position (you see how those clever dogs are scooting and hopping? That's usually when the handler has just turned their back on the dog for a sec to see where they are going and the dog moves). Remember the game 'Red Light/Green Light we used to play as kids and would move forward when the caller turned away? That's what those dogs are doing.

The handlers are pushing the dogs down to TRY to get them to be more in a 'down' and further from a 'run as fast as you can'. 

At the higher levels, our dogs can make ZERO mistakes to qualify. The run must be 'clean' or it's a non-qualifyer. So if they are too focused on the handler, or sneak too close to the first jump so their take off is bad, that first jump can go down. 

If you watch closely towards the start of the run, one of the dogs DOES knock that darn first bar. Means no matter how glorious the rest of the run was, didn't count


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

They wanted to go? Hmmm, I wouldn't have guessed that. :rofl:

Thanks for the explanation. I didn't know the rules, but I love watching.


----------

